# Dude, Where's My Car? Blizzard of 2013



## Pokeymeg (Feb 10, 2013)

So you may have heard that we got a little snow here in New England...

Good thing my car has a tall antenna!
















In my town, we got about 2 feet, plus drifting. Given the current state of my car, I think I may hibernate until Spring...I hope the groundhog was right about an early Spring!


----------



## Yvonne G (Feb 10, 2013)

I've said it before, but I'll say it again, "I'm SO glad I live in Central California!!!!!!"


----------



## pam (Feb 10, 2013)

Great pictures


----------



## mctlong (Feb 10, 2013)

Uh, wow! I'm sooooo glad it doesn't snow here!

I bet the local kids are happy with the snow day.


----------



## Pokeymeg (Feb 10, 2013)

LOL right now I'm wishing I lived in Central California!! My friends in Cali are laughing at me  So unsupportive...

I wish I were a kid again! Mostly so I could leave the bulk of the shoveling to my parents Hahahah


----------



## wellington (Feb 10, 2013)

I like the hibernating idea. Would be nice if we could do that. Sorry you guys over there got hit. However, really glad we didn't.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (Feb 10, 2013)

Yikes, digging the car out like that is sucky work, i always end up covered in snow. It was so windy here there was not much on top of our cars. Great pics!


----------



## CLMoss (Feb 10, 2013)

Wow, that is the car... Where I am in Brooklyn, we only got 9 inches. The problem is that there is no place to put the snow when you dig out. 

~C


----------



## Pokeymeg (Feb 10, 2013)

CLMoss said:


> Wow, that is the car... Where I am in Brooklyn, we only got 9 inches. The problem is that there is no place to put the snow when you dig out.
> 
> ~C



It doesn't take much in the city to run out of space I imagine! I hate not having anywhere to put snow  We've definitely run out of room - Hopefully we get some melting soon!


----------



## immayo (Feb 10, 2013)

I would cry if my baby (my car) was buried in snow like that. I am so glad to be in AZ, I hate snow!


----------



## mainey34 (Feb 10, 2013)

Thats why i moved from northeast ohio. We would get lake effect snow. I remember digging my truck out several times....i so love sunny Arizona!


----------

